# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Some Snake News out of Southern California

## anneplath

Hey guys, haven't been on much recently but felt the need to bring this up. There was a python hoarder in Santa Ana, California arrested this morning for animal cruelty. Several hundred snakes and they all look like balls. Most of them were dead, from what the news outlets say. This story is just breaking and getting updated as I type this, I'll link the article I found. Various news outlets have cross posted to twitter and from what I can see, the non herpers are freaking out about it.

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/lo...242593641.html
https://twitter.com/ABC7/status/428554844152946688

----------


## bcr229

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## anneplath

http://ktla.com/2014/01/29/police-di...-in-santa-ana/

A link to the channel I actually saw the story first on. It's got a video on it from this morning's broadcast. I'm very concerned for how this will effect the general public's perception of us here in SoCal and nationwide. 

They interviewed an animal control agent who went about how the snake industry is flooded with breeders and you can't sell them for more than $200. Just non-herpers being themselves, I suppose.

----------


## fishdip

He was not hoarding them he was simply holding on to them tell the market improved and he was able to sell them for more money  :ROFL:

----------


## Saber402

Horrible situation. This isn't too far away from me. It will be interesting to see how this is handled by the media. Let's hope it doesn't get twisted to put a bad light on the Herp community. Yea, right!

----------


## NH93

I just really hope people don't start blaming it on the animals themselves. As in, no more laws against snakes and herps!! 
I am tired of seeing stories about failed or neglectful pet owners, but having the negetive backlash against the innocent pets themselves. I will be surprised if they decide to ban ball pythons or the like because someone was hoarding them. 

People hoard dogs and cats and other animals too, and they don't get banned... 

It's the owners that cause the problems and should suffer the consequences (in my opinion).

----------

_Herp Hugger_ (01-29-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-02-2014)

----------


## sorraia

That's just awful.  :Sad:  
I'm glad he's being arrested on charges of animal cruelty. I hope the majority of people will look at it as an animal cruelty case, and not as a "snake problem" case. Although a lot of animals are banned in California, being a more liberal state does mean a little more tolerance for those animals that are legal (and even those that aren't legal but are still kept here). At least that's been my experience! Doesn't mean everyone likes them, of course. 

Now I'm waiting to hear from my family members who live out there... They already don't like my snakes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bcr229

> They interviewed an animal control agent who went about how the snake industry is flooded with breeders and you can't sell them for more than $200.


Which might convince people thinking about getting into snake breeding as a get-rich-quick scheme to look elsewhere.

----------

_sorraia_ (01-29-2014),TexanLady (02-10-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

> Now I'm waiting to hear from my family members who live out there... They already don't like my snakes.


Same here... after that Canada incident every one kept asking my mom "What are you going to do with Kat's snakes now that they're dangerous?" -_-

My grandpa, who is our land lord, doesn't like my snakes and now he'll probably really freak out about them ._.
Thank goodness I've converted my grandma to not being so scared, so hopefully it won't be too bad of a freak-out.

----------


## CrystalRose

This is just really sad.

http://www.startribune.com/nation/242600001.html

http://www.dailypilot.com/news/tn-dp...,4193298.story

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Cali...Found-in-Home/

----------


## Archimedes

This is very upsetting. These are the kinds of stories that make our families worry when they hear that the hobbyist in their family is using racks/getting more than just one snake.

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Why does our hobby seem to attract so many nut-cases??  It's bad for our image!! :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## sho220

Looks like he may be a member here http://ball-pythons.net/gallery/brow...imageuser=7237

From Bill Buchmans profile page... 
My Collection:WAY TOO MANY!!! ALL BALL PYTHONS!!!

Yeah...ya think?

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Im sure this is hyped up a lot.  He may have had a few dead and some as the report say's BONES so starving snakes which is horrible but the majority of the queues seem to be coming from people who cry abuse because you keep a snake in a rack system.  Like no 
actual number of dead snakes just actual how many he had total... Hmmm. And the one quote "the majority of them are GOING to be dead". Come on really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sho220

> Im sure this is hyped up a lot.  He may have had a few dead and some as the report say's BONES so starving snakes which is horrible but the majority of the queues seem to be coming from people who cry abuse because you keep a snake in a rack system.  Like no 
> actual number of dead snakes just actual how many he had total... Hmmm. And the one quote "the majority of them are GOING to be dead". Come on really. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you not flip through the photo gallery??? Or read the comments from neighbors???

----------


## DNACurtusK

That is just TERRIBLE. If I'm not mistaken.....is this the High End Herps Bill Buchman?? I read a long BOI thread on him before on Fauna....if this is the same guy....people thought he was dead? Not sure if this is the same person.

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

> Did you not flip through the photo gallery??? Or read the comments from neighbors???


Belay my last!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sho220

> Belay my last!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've read, it seems he just got in over his head, combined with the fact that he lost his Mom a year or two ago...that can have a crushing effect on some folks...sad situation all around...for the snakes and Bill...

----------


## bcr229

Guy's Fauna profile: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...r.php?u=117357

----------


## OctagonGecko729

By his thanked posts here and the replies on the article it looks like this guy was liked by both our community and his community in SoCal. Last activity here was in December 2012. Tends to be how stuff like this happens, people fall out of contact and then you see them on some strange/tragic news story. I always find it strange how no one was around to intervene before things get this bad. Did the guy have no one he could go to for support? Really sucks all around.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-30-2014),thejenius77 (01-30-2014)

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

> From what I've read, it seems he just got in over his head, combined with the fact that he lost his Mom a year or two ago...that can have a crushing effect on some folks...sad situation all around...for the snakes and Bill...


Totally agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shann

From the comments on many of the articles (once you get past all the stupid comments posted by people who think all snake keepers are "sick") it seems like he was very much loved and respected previously. I see lots of posts from families of his former students saying that he was a really great teacher, and introduced many kids to animals. This whole thing makes me very sad. I'm also very worried about what impact this could have, with exotic animals being such a hot topic at the moment.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Ugh, he had so many cool dinker projects, some proved out, napalm, cajun, reaper. I was excited to see some of the other odd ball stuff prove out.

story makes it sound like a case of hoarding triggered by his mother's death, unfortunate.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (01-29-2014)

----------


## bcr229

Not to excuse what this guy did, but grief can really mess you up mentally.  I came close to really screwing up my life and family a few years back after my mom passed away.  I didn't realize how badly I was affected.  Fortunately my husband and some close friends encouraged me to get help before my life became a complete mess.  It looks like this guy lived alone, so without support from others he probably just fell apart.  Damned shame the snakes had to suffer also.

----------


## sho220

> story makes it sound like a case of hoarding triggered by his mother's death, unfortunate.


That's the impression I get as well...

----------


## blackfish707

Very sad. I agree, it does sound like he was a great member of the community just overwhelmed/overcome by the passing of his mother.

----------


## gopherhockey03

Ugh... makes me sick...

----------


## DooLittle

> Not to excuse what this guy did, but grief can really mess you up mentally.  I came close to really screwing up my life and family a few years back after my mom passed away.  I didn't realize how badly I was affected.  Fortunately my husband and some close friends encouraged me to get help before my life became a complete mess.  It looks like this guy lived alone, so without support from others he probably just fell apart.  Damned shame the snakes had to suffer also.


This ^  grief can be horrible.  Especially without any support around you.  Sad story all the way around.   And it paints a terrible picture to the ignorant.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## Mr. Misha

This is really sad... I'm glad they're prosecuting this guy on criminal charges. It's crazy to me how people loose control. 

 I live 45 minutes from Santa Ana so maybe I'll see if I'd be able to adopt one... 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

USARK just posted on facebook about it. They said there are 186 that are alive. Over 200 dead. The live ones are being taken care of by the The Southern California Herpetology Association and Rescue. They also posted the donation page for the rescue for people to donate to the care of the remaining snakes. Very very sad situation.

----------


## kylearmbar

That's terrible, clearly the man became severely depressed and stopped caring for himself and the animals, ppl need to learn to seek help

----------


## sho220

> ppl need to learn to seek help


For some, the hardest thing in the world is to ask for help...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2014),*bcr229* (01-30-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-30-2014),_DNACurtusK_ (01-30-2014),DooLittle (01-30-2014),_sorraia_ (01-30-2014),Thalasuchus (02-11-2014),thejenius77 (01-30-2014),_Vypyrz_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## Powerline Reptiles

Just what the title says. For those of you that don't read the news or just haven't heard, a "breeder" in Santa Ana, California went pretty much totally crazy and left his hundreds and hundreds of animals to die. The stench of rotting mice and snake alerted the neighbors and called the cops. Hundreds were eventually found dead and the 186 survivors, in terrible shape, were turned over to a rescue group nearby. Obviously the snakes require serious medical attention and the group is trying to raise money to fund their recovery. Donate to these wonderful people saving the animals we love. 

A link to the article:

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/30/us/cal...html?hpt=hp_t2


A link to DONATE to these beautiful, loving people:

http://www.gofundme.com/6k852w


Breaks my heart. I really can't not tear up.  :Sad:

----------

_Marrissa_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

Asking for help is SO hard. I am so sorry his animals had to suffer for his grief and pain, and from what I hear they are pressing charges, so I imagine part of his penance will be a psych eval and proper treatment to help him cope with his immense loss. Hoarding is just one symptom of a much larger issue. 

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## Archimedes

Thank you for the donate link, I posted it on my social media as well.

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------

Powerline Reptiles (01-30-2014)

----------


## Powerline Reptiles

> Thank you for the donate link, I posted it on my social media as well.
> 
> Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! I posted on my Facebook too! I'm hoping our community can reach out and help these people.

----------


## Marrissa

Reading those comments has me fired up.  :Mad:  I will be donating tomorrow after I get a check deposited.

----------


## Mr. Misha

Any information on how to get involved or volunteer? I live about 45 minutes away and would like to help out any way I can.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

> This is really sad... I'm glad they're prosecuting this guy on criminal charges. It's crazy to me how people loose control.


Well, I'm NOT glad that their pressing charges. This guy was a member of this forum, a rather well liked and respected member who suffered a recent tragedy.  While I'm not a psychologist, I do deal with severe depression every day and this sounds like a pretty classic case to me. 

It's a very sad story all around, it's very sad that the animals were suffering and dying, but remember that in the middle of all of this there is also a human being who is suffering as well.

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (01-30-2014),sho220 (02-04-2014)

----------


## NH93

> Well, I'm NOT glad that their pressing charges. This guy was a member of this forum, a rather well liked and respected member who suffered a recent tragedy.  While I'm not a psychologist, I do deal with severe depression every day and this sounds like a pretty classic case to me. 
> 
> It's a very sad story all around, it's very sad that the animals were suffering and dying, but remember that in the middle of all of this there is also a human being who is suffering as well.



I had no idea. (I also didn't read the news story, so that's my own fault). 
I guess it completely depends on the situation... 
When mental illness is involved, it can be a whole other thing. The most important thing here, to me anyways, is that the animals get taken care of (along with the person who had them) and that the public be aware. As in, of THE TRUTH. But, when the hell does that ever happen with the media.

----------


## Andys-Python

> Well, I'm NOT glad that their pressing charges. This guy was a member of this forum, a rather well liked and respected member who suffered a recent tragedy. While I'm not a psychologist, I do deal with severe depression every day and this sounds like a pretty classic case to me. 
> 
> It's a very sad story all around, it's very sad that the animals were suffering and dying, but remember that in the middle of all of this there is also a human being who is suffering as well.


Who knows what makes people do the heinous things they do.  Did this guy suffer some kind of emotional trauma yet to be reviled? If so, what could have happened that would cause this guy to make these snakes suffer like he did?  Snakes dont just die over night from neglect.  It takes MONTHS AND MONTHS of neglect.  Ive known snakes to go without eating for over a year!  This equates to MONTHS AND MONTHS of suffering for these snakes!! 

Hopefully, this guy will get some help now. (I doubt it though)

Too bad, the same can't be said for the snakes that had to suffer for such a long time before they died.  Hopefully the remaining snakes will find good homes and not be put down.  

Im sorry, but I find it hard to have compassion for someone that can allow something like this to happen.  A simple phone call could/would have prevented this from happening.  Even a simple post here on the forum.

I put people like this right up there with child molesters.  These are people that have no regard for the sanctity of life. Depression or no depression. These snakes could have, just as easily, been children.

This guy may have been a respected member of this society, but I ask you.. How respected is he now??  Many a child molesters and murderers have been considered respected members of the community as well.

This guy should never be allowed to own another living animal as long as he lives.  He will get no jail time.  Just as those that neglect other animals get a slap on the hand  so will he.

----------


## dgring

horrible

----------


## bcr229

You had to read through multiple news articles to piece the story together.  It looks like he went downhill after his mom passed away a few years ago, and he didn't have any close friends/family who knew there was a problem until it was too late.  Whether his grief caused his depression or exacerbated a pre-existing problem he had, who knows.

----------


## Mr. Misha

Instead of arguing/figuring out what happened, please donate whatever you can so they can try and save these animals. It already happened so lets move on.

Here's the donation link: http://www.gofundme.com/6k852w

Also, if you're in South California, they're accepting donations of any supplies you can give. Email them directly: socalherpassn@gmail.com

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

> It takes MONTHS AND MONTHS of neglect.  I’ve known snakes to go without eating for over a year!  This equates to MONTHS AND MONTHS of suffering for these snakes!!


No it doesn't take MONTH'S AND MONTH'S. With high heat and no water it can take less then a month 




> I put people like this right up there with child molesters.  These are people that have no regard for the sanctity of life. Depression or no depression. These snakes could have, just as easily, been children.


This is a completely ridiculous assumption and shows just how little you know.  Your further diatribe sounds like the rantings of a petulant child.

----------

_BrandiR_ (01-31-2014),_Shann_ (01-30-2014),Stewart_Reptiles (02-11-2014)

----------


## artgecko

I just hope this doesn't lead to more nonsensical laws being passed.  I've read so many FB comments about this story already (from non-herpers) calling for "more inspections" and "stricter licensing" on people keeping snakes... They would not do the same if it was a case of a hoarder with dogs / cats.  There's just too little knowledge about how snakes are properly kept and that they have similar status to dogs and cats as pets, in the general population.  

I agree that this guy has issues, but I hope that he does have to go through consequences for his actions.  If he does have to do jail time, maybe they can get a psychiatrist to work with him.  However, mental issues are not an excuse for what he did.  In our society there's too much of a tendency to never take responsibility for one's actions... i.e. it was because I had a messed up childhood, or I was bullied, or... You fill in the blank.  Yes, he obviously was depressed, but as others have said, that would not excuse his actions if he had murdered a person, stolen property, molested a child, etc.  This should be treated like any other crime.  

I hope the remaining snakes are allowed to be adopted out to good homes and not euthanized, as others have said.  It's great that the local reptile club is taking care of them, otherwise, I'm sure animal control would have killed all of them.

----------


## artgecko

Thanks for posting this.  So often you hear of tragedies and are not able to do anything, it's nice to be able to donate.  Misha- I think the local reptile club is handling it, you could contact them to find out what you could do.

----------


## Martin_Jr

Bastards 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## MrLang

Can we donate by requesting to adopt the snakes?

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Also, it wouldnt take long for all kinds of bacterial infections to set in if he stopped cleaning cages. Animals laying in their own filth, no water changes, no humidity regulation, and no food can certainly kill the animals within weeks instead of months. Some animals survived and the ones that were dead did not appear to be from starvation in the video i saw, they were skinny but no where near what i typically see in your average crappy pet store.

----------


## sorraia

He won't get jail time. Since CA prisons and jails are over crowded, people are released for all kinds of reasons. Animal abuse and neglect ate not currently considered serious enough crimes for jail. He'll likely be let off with fines.

----------


## Tarotknits

I'd love to adopt one, I was going to get my first snake next week but I'd rather adopt out of this bad situation. Sadly though I live in Georgia =( I doubt they would ship one to me. :Sad:

----------


## Powerline Reptiles

> Any information on how to get involved or volunteer? I live about 45 minutes away and would like to help out any way I can.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




Here's a link to their organization. I'm sure they have contact info listed on their site

http://socalherpassn.com/

----------

*bcr229* (01-30-2014),_Mr. Misha_ (01-30-2014)

----------


## Mr. Misha

> Here's a link to their organization. I'm sure they have contact info listed on their site
> 
> http://socalherpassn.com/


Thanks, I already contacted them. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Andys-Python

MarkS,
You are correct: I dont know what it would take to kill a snake from neglect.  And I thank GOD for that!  I do know from the reports that the neighbors have been complaining to the police for, at least, six months about the stench.  So this has been going on for quite some time.  There were reports of rats and mice eating each other to stay alive and bottles of human urine setting in cluttered, filthy rooms.   Excuses have been made that he lost his mother and father and grandmother over the last 5 years.  Im sorry, but there are plenty of other people that have lost a lot more than that and havent gone over the edge like this.  Im sure there is more to this story.  There always is.  I dont think anyone will disagree that this person is deeply disturbed and needs help.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Misha gave her opinion, you gave yours and I gave mine.  
You are a Super Moderator of this forum.  You of all people should know better than to attack someone personally for giving their opinion.  I consider your comment:



> This is a completely ridiculous assumption and shows just how little you know. Your further diatribe sounds like the rantings of a petulant child.


 inappropriate and out of line.

I have said what I have to say on this subject.

----------


## Mr. Misha

> Misha gave her opinion


I'm a guy. I know the name makes it seem otherwise.  :Smile: 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

_BrandiR_ (01-31-2014)

----------


## Andys-Python

> I'm a guy. I know the name makes it seem otherwise.


SO sorry!!!!  

 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

Please forgive me

 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## MarkS

> Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Misha gave her opinion, you gave yours and I gave mine.  
> You are a Super Moderator of this forum.  You of all people should know better than to attack someone personally for giving their opinion.  I consider your comment:
>   inappropriate and out of line.
> 
> I have said what I have to say on this subject.


No. Anybody who would equate Animal neglect with child molestation is woefully ignorant and I'm frankly appalled that anyone would make this association.

----------

_BrandiR_ (01-31-2014),_DNACurtusK_ (01-30-2014),_Shann_ (01-30-2014),Thalasuchus (02-11-2014)

----------


## Shann

> No. Anybody who would equate Animal neglect with child molestation is woefully ignorant and I'm frankly appalled that anyone would make this association.


I have to agree. This case here mostly just makes me incredibly sad. A little angry, sure, but mostly I just hope that the animals _as well as the owner_ get the help that they need.  Depression is complex, and I feel that it is hard for some people to understand if you don't have personal experience with it (either yourself or with someone you love). Something that is a painful loss for someone can be the end of the world for another. 

Had this been the molestation of a child, my reaction would be VERY different. To me, neglect of an animal and child molestation are on completely different levels. 

I'm not justifying what this person did. I think it is truly truly horrible. But I think they are very sick and need help. I've known animal hoarders, and it's never a simple case.

----------

Thalasuchus (02-11-2014)

----------


## Mr. Misha

> SO sorry!!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me


Hehe. No worries.  :Smile:

----------


## CrystalRose

This article has some pictures of the survivors and a video from inside the house. I hope he gets some help and the surviving snakes find good homes. Really sad all around.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...e-horrors.html

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-31-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> I'd love to adopt one, I was going to get my first snake next week but I'd rather adopt out of this bad situation. Sadly though I live in Georgia =( I doubt they would ship one to me.


Yeah, I feel the same. I _really_ want to reach out and adopt one, but I doubt that option will be available.




> He won't get jail time. Since CA prisons and jails are over crowded, people are released for all kinds of reasons. Animal abuse and neglect ate not currently considered serious enough crimes for jail. He'll likely be let off with fines.


I believe at the least, he just needs someone to help him and reach out to him. The rats and the snakes aren't the only ones who were suffering. 

This is a downright tragedy. Buchman was/is suffering, the animals suffered, and I guarantee the rest of us in the herp community are now going to suffer. (If you haven't already figured out, knee-jerk reactions are always followed after something involving mental instability occurs. See: Colorado shootouts; Zanesville Animal Massacre)

----------


## bigt0006

> Yeah, I feel the same. I _really_ want to reach out and adopt one, but I doubt that option will be available.
> 
> 
> I believe at the least, he just needs someone to help him and reach out to him. The rats and the snakes aren't the only ones who were suffering. 
> 
> This is a downright tragedy. Buchman was/is suffering, the animals suffered, and I guarantee the rest of us in the herp community are now going to suffer. (If you haven't already figured out, knee-jerk reactions are always followed after something involving mental instability occurs. See: Colorado shootouts; Zanesville Animal Massacre)


Yup people always use tragedies to push their agendas just look at sandy hook and the draconian gun laws passed in my state (ct) fueled by emotion not logic

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-31-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Yup people always use tragedies to push their agendas just look at sandy hook and the draconian gun laws passed in my state (ct) fueled by emotion not logic
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


The only good thing I wished would happen under situations like this are the addition of reptiles under federal animal abuse laws. Of course, stupid people don't let good things happen, and they just ban stuff they are entirely ill-informed about.
Odds are, there will be strict regulations or outright bans proposed locally to SoCal and elsewhere instead.

----------


## BrandiR

> MarkS,
> You are correct: I dont know what it would take to kill a snake from neglect.  And I thank GOD for that!  I do know from the reports that the neighbors have been complaining to the police for, at least, six months about the stench.  So this has been going on for quite some time.  There were reports of rats and mice eating each other to stay alive and bottles of human urine setting in cluttered, filthy rooms.   Excuses have been made that he lost his mother and father and grandmother over the last 5 years.  Im sorry, but there are plenty of other people that have lost a lot more than that and havent gone over the edge like this.  Im sure there is more to this story.  There always is.  I dont think anyone will disagree that this person is deeply disturbed and needs help.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Misha gave her opinion, you gave yours and I gave mine.  
> You are a Super Moderator of this forum.  You of all people should know better than to attack someone personally for giving their opinion.  I consider your comment:
>   inappropriate and out of line.
> 
> I have said what I have to say on this subject.


You said that it takes (in all caps) MONTHS AND MONTHS for this to happen.  If you don't know what it takes to neglect a snake to death, you shouldn't have been so all-caps-adamant about it.

Who are you to determine how one person's loss compares to that of others?  I've seen people go bat crap crazy over the death of a dog while I've seen others shrug off the death of a family member.

Some people are stronger than others and can handle a lot more than most people can.  Some people are emotionally fragile and what seems small to you is insurmountable to them.

You aren't required to choose a side here, man or snakes.  You can have compassion for both.

----------

4theSNAKElady (01-31-2014),*bcr229* (01-31-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-31-2014),MarkS (01-31-2014),Stewart_Reptiles (02-11-2014),Thalasuchus (02-11-2014)

----------


## Aztec4mia

As I posted in another forum this is a tragedy no doubt but there is too much info that is not known and how long he had been dealing with issues. There is talk that his mother's death was the final straw that broke him. He had some crazy looking morphs too, I believe that socal herp society will only be donating the surviving snakes to educational classrooms only and not to breeders or an of us hobbyist.

----------


## LadyOhh

Bill was around way back in the day. This is a tragedy, and no matter what he went thru, these animals suffered horribly.

Several things to note: 

If you are a breeder/hobbyist/etc... you will *NOT* be able to adopt these animals. 
Donate to SCHA&R to help support these animals. There are 186 to take care of... This is a significant burden on the rescue. 

Bill was at one time a respected member of our community. Do not make light of the tragedy, but also do not jump to judgement so quickly. It behooves us to keep supporting these animals and to maintain decorum within our industry to prevent more bad press from occurring due to this. It is already a nationwide news story. 

Talk to your friends about it, and explain that this is an isolated incident. Use it as a teaching opportunity to explain the hobby to those who may not know. 

We can use this as an opportunity to educate... either yourselves or those outside the hobby. 

Don't let it pass you by.

----------

_Emilio_ (01-31-2014),MarkS (02-02-2014),_Marrissa_ (01-31-2014),_mechnut450_ (02-10-2014),NH93 (01-31-2014),rabernet (02-03-2014),_sorraia_ (01-31-2014),wilomn (01-31-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Just curious, has anyone actually seen this story on the TV? I have the news on my TV on almost 24/7 and the only other time I heard of this story was when is first released.
Also, $10 says HSUS or PETA is cooking up a press release.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Some updates on the snakes' whereabouts: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/s...od.html?page=1

----------


## sorraia

> Just curious, has anyone actually seen this story on the TV? I have the news on my TV on almost 24/7 and the only other time I heard of this story was when is first released.
> Also, $10 says HSUS or PETA is cooking up a press release.


So far I've only heard about it from the herp community. It did appear on the 11pm local news, but I only know this from seeing the previews as I watched some recorded programs the other night. I did not actually see the report, and haven't seen or heard any other reports about it on the tv, radio, or through social networking sites (except what I've seen presented by the herp community). None of my family, friends, or coworkers have mentioned it either. One friend in another state said she hadn't heard anything about it when I brought it up.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> So far I've only heard about it from the herp community. It did appear on the 11pm local news, but I only know this from seeing the previews as I watched some recorded programs the other night. I did not actually see the report, and haven't seen or heard any other reports about it on the tv, radio, or through social networking sites (except what I've seen presented by the herp community). None of my family, friends, or coworkers have mentioned it either. One friend in another state said she hadn't heard anything about it when I brought it up.


Yeah, I find it bizarre. Google reports that there's more articles on this snake hoarding case (400<) than J. Biebers recent screw ups (~100) yet it's relatively unheard of.

----------


## Aztec4mia

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/lo...242593641.html

Here is a half way decent news report on it, Jason and the guys are doing an awesome job on damage control out here and it's good to see Dr. Greek working in on this too. On a lighter note from what the news is reporting he was still doing fine in his teaching job before he got arrested and it appears he was well liked by parents of his students so hopefully that can calm some of the anti-snake backlash from that end.

----------


## sorraia

I honestly think more anti snake back lash would come from out of the state than in. There are people who don't like snakes, but in my experience far more people tend to be tolerant (including many who don't like them, don't care if others have them, just themselves don't want them).

But from some of the comments I saw on one article, he was still teaching and was well liked.

Oh nbc is the channel I saw the news report on. Well, I didn't see the actual news report, just the previews on the recorded program I was watching.

----------


## Andys-Python

> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Misha gave his(corrected  ) opinion, you gave yours and I gave mine.





> No. Anybody who would equate Animal neglect with child molestation is woefully ignorant and I'm frankly appalled that anyone would make this association.


I stand corrected then.  Nobody is entitled to their opinion on this forum if YOU find it appalling. This will then make it OK for you to attack them on a personal level.  
It is my opinion that everyone here should be aware of this hypocrisy.  But that is my opinion. Which you can now find appalling and attack me some more. 

By the way, I find it appalling that anyone would NOT want to see justice done in this case.  Although I would not attack someone for their opinion (no matter how outrageous it may be), I can bet I would be kicked off this forum for doing so. 




> I have said what I have to say on this subject.


Please forgive me.  Since I was being quoted and further attacked on a personal front, I feel I should respond – least, I be made out to be ‘ignorant’ or non-compassionate. 

Sham, you make a good point:



> Had this been the molestation of a child, my reaction would be VERY different. To me, neglect of an animal and child molestation are on completely different levels.


I respect your opinion that they are on two different ‘levels’, but I don’t attack you on a personal level because my opinion is different than yours.
My reaction to both crimes IS the same. I find them both offensive and criminal.  This was the point I was trying to make with MarkS who wrote: 



> Well I’m NOT glad that their pressing charges


. 
I might add that MarkS felt it necessary to single out one individual and quote him with his response, instead of simply stating his opinion.  It seems to be Marks M.O. to attack people on this forum when they have an opinion different than his.
I will also point out that child molesters are charged, arrested, convicted, ‘treated’, and released back into society.  The same will probably be true of this guy.  So in this respect, the two situations are also quite similar. Granted, the difference may be that a child molester may serve time.  
Do I hold the value of a snakes life over that of another human being?  No.  Do I feel the same about the perpetrators of each crime? Yes.  That is the way I feel and my opinion. Attacking me personally does not help to change that. 

BrandiR:



> You said that it takes (in all caps) MONTHS AND MONTHS for this to happen. If you don't know what it takes to neglect a snake to death, you shouldn't have been so all-caps-adamant about it.


This is what I believed at the time. I expressed it in all caps to emphasize the horror.  I am also man enough to admit when I am wrong and if your read further, you would have seen that I admitted my IGNORANCE. Yet you felt it necessary to chastise me further.  I can only surmise why.




> Who are you to determine how one person's loss compares to that of others? I've seen people go bat crap crazy over the death of a dog while I've seen others shrug off the death of a family member.


I am a logical, rational human being (most of the time) – trying to rationalize what has happened here - Like everyone else.  That’s ‘who I am’.  
First, we must understand that the press is putting the idea out there that he did this because he lost his mother, father and grandmother within the last 5 years.  I don’t buy this as an ‘excuse’ for doing what he did.  Hence My comment and some rational behind it.  Here is some additional rational: This has been going on for well over 6 months during which time, the man has had the capacity to go to work every day and function ‘normally’.  (and I put ‘normal’ in quotes for a reason).  Nobody was aware of what was going on except for a neighbor who smelled the stench next door.  It’s not like the guy suffered a nervous breakdown and was huddled in a corner somewhere due to some tragedy. This, I could understand.  He was cognizant of other responsibilities in his life. Why not his responsibilities to his wards? It has been further suggested by others outside the press, that this may have been the case of an ‘animal hoarder’.  I will admit my ignorance on this subject and just say that the situation fits the profile as it was explained to me.   I don’t except this as an excuse or reason not to prosecute. Do I think these people need help? Yes.  Do I think they should be allowed to own another animal? No.  These are my opinions.  You (should) have a right to voice yours.  It’s called freedom of speech. 




> Some people are stronger than others and can handle a lot more than most people can. Some people are emotionally fragile and what seems small to you is insurmountable to them.


I DO understand this.  I also will add that I have a great deal of compassion for these people as well as those who seem to handle it better than others.  I also understand that not everybody copes with these tragedys the same way.  
When someone exhibits anti-social behavior, at what point do you stop excusing it?  Does one crime trump another?  Does one tragedy trump another?  I submit that every person decides this for themselves for every situation they assess.  This is exactly what is being discussed here.  Some in a more mature manner than others.




> You aren't required to choose a side here, man or snakes. You can have compassion for both.


I agree 100%. As I have stated before; this guy needs help.  This doesn’t change my opinion that he should be prosecuted, punished and never allowed to own another living animal.  It is MY opinion that he has lost that privilege by what he has done.

Let’s see if we can have further discussion without the personal attacks and hostility.

----------


## MarkS

No, I didn't attack 'you' on a personal level, I don't even know 'you' on a personal level.  I responded to what you said because I found your comments to be exceptionally ignorant and insensitive.  And I still do.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-02-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Challenging a Mod's actions....GENIUS!!!


Also, I too find it interesting which news outlets are carrying the story.  Our local paper ran a story on it (we're 450+ miles away) but Yahoo Homepage never discussed it (that I could see)

----------


## wilomn

Andy, I think you mean well, but are ... uninformed in regards to how devastating the death of someone held dear can be. It is entirely possible that he simply compartmentalized his life. He COULD handle school and work, there were no reminders of his loss there, he had structure, duties, responsibilities that were rote, routine and he could count on the aid and assistance in regards to his work from his fellow teachers.

Then he goes home. To the memories, the shattered dreams, the life he thought he would have for the rest of forever and the world stops. He is not longer the Teacher liked by all. Now he's the man who, to himself, has lost everything. And so depression sets in, sinks a deep foundation and builds a skyscraper of despair that he found impossible to climb out from under.

He didn't go OUT and do anything to anyone. He didn't go molest some child, and the comparison was idiotic, he didn't hurt anyone other than himself. Yes, the snakes suffered, but this was not someone bringing HARM to anyone else. He suffered and because of that suffering his animals suffered. Yup, he should be held accountable, but not as a hoarder. He broke. He broke down. The HE that HE is now is not the HE that HE was then and this HE, apparently, simply shut down.

Had he simple been some guy who bought a few hundred snakes and got in over his head, I could see the sense in being angry and volatile, but I don't think that is the case here.

Death hits people in odd ways. Some people reach the end of that imaginary rope, others never seem to. Compassion, in this instance, as of now, is warranted here. I'm not disrespecting your opinion Andy, but I do most fervently think yours is wrong. This is not a man who set out to abuse anything, but because of mental trauma, wound up doing just that. What do we do about this? Smite that broken man with laws meant for people who take the innocence of children? I don't think that's going to help anyone, not him or us. 

My best friend for over 30 years died a few weeks ago. There were a couple of weeks there where I really didn't want to do much of anything. Had it been a member of my immediate family, or had I not(and I'm not bragging here, this is the plain and simple) been as tough/hard as I am, I could see myself travelling the same road as this guy with the snakes that died. My loss was small compared to his yet it hit me like a frickin tidal wave. I imagine the Earth pretty much opened a gaping maw and simply swallowed him whole.

Vigilance. We must be vigilant amongst ourselves, our fellow reptile keepers, as much as we can. Even then though, because reptile keeping can be such an insular occupation, there will be those, like now, who fall. Some fall because they are too stupid to walk unassisted, some fall because they can't carry on. One deserves our indignation, the other our help.

From what I know about this case, this guy needs help.

----------

*bcr229* (02-02-2014),_bigt0006_ (02-02-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-02-2014),_BrandiR_ (02-02-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-02-2014),_Pyrate81_ (02-02-2014),rabernet (02-03-2014),_Shann_ (02-02-2014),Skiploder (02-02-2014),_sorraia_ (02-02-2014),Stewart_Reptiles (02-11-2014),Thalasuchus (02-11-2014)

----------


## saiyan25

Hello guys,

I recently read/saw news about a teacher getting arrested for animal neglect charges. There were over 350 dead ball pythons in there. See it for yourself: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...ested/5035109/

What do you guys think of the quote below?

"Such "morphs" had previously fetched $1,500 but now sell for about $200 because the market is oversaturated, Sondra Berg, an animal services supervisor, told the _Register." -_ Michael Winter, USA TODAY_8:45 p.m. EST January 29, 2014
_

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Although the actual numbers aren't dead on, the quote is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sakura_noir

I care less about the quote than the fact that all those snakes died from neglect.  It hurts my heart to think of their suffering.

----------

KryptBaby (02-10-2014)

----------


## MarkS

There is already a lengthy thread related to this here.  

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ern-California

I'll be moving this thread to the appropriate forum.

----------


## Jt balls

Extremely upsetting!! What ever sentence this guy gets it is not enough!   


Joe Tully

----------


## Mephibosheth1

A constant reminder that any of us with animals need to be ready to acknowledge when we are in over our heads, or when circumstances change we must be prepared to cut back.  I'm sad for the animals, but I'm sad for the man too.  This was not something that he planned on happening; none of us do...

----------


## Thalasuchus

> Andy, I think you mean well, but are ... uninformed in regards to how devastating the death of someone held dear can be. It is entirely possible that he simply compartmentalized his life. He COULD handle school and work, there were no reminders of his loss there, he had structure, duties, responsibilities that were rote, routine and he could count on the aid and assistance in regards to his work from his fellow teachers.
> 
> Then he goes home. To the memories, the shattered dreams, the life he thought he would have for the rest of forever and the world stops. He is not longer the Teacher liked by all. Now he's the man who, to himself, has lost everything. And so depression sets in, sinks a deep foundation and builds a skyscraper of despair that he found impossible to climb out from under.
> 
> He didn't go OUT and do anything to anyone. He didn't go molest some child, and the comparison was idiotic, he didn't hurt anyone other than himself. Yes, the snakes suffered, but this was not someone bringing HARM to anyone else. He suffered and because of that suffering his animals suffered. Yup, he should be held accountable, but not as a hoarder. He broke. He broke down. The HE that HE is now is not the HE that HE was then and this HE, apparently, simply shut down.
> 
> Had he simple been some guy who bought a few hundred snakes and got in over his head, I could see the sense in being angry and volatile, but I don't think that is the case here.
> 
> Death hits people in odd ways. Some people reach the end of that imaginary rope, others never seem to. Compassion, in this instance, as of now, is warranted here. I'm not disrespecting your opinion Andy, but I do most fervently think yours is wrong. This is not a man who set out to abuse anything, but because of mental trauma, wound up doing just that. What do we do about this? Smite that broken man with laws meant for people who take the innocence of children? I don't think that's going to help anyone, not him or us. 
> ...


I was all ready (after reading this whole thread) to explain depression because nobody here seemed to understand, but this post is perfect. Thank you so much. It's been my experience with depression that it's easier to do the things you really need to (school, work, etc.), but once you get home and there's nobody to fire you for not cleaning your own house, you tend to let things go...for excessive periods of time. I've never let it effect how I care for my pets, but I can see how extreme mental trauma such as loss of a family member + hundreds of snakes can quickly become overwhelming. (Not that I'm necessarily defending animal neglect, just explaining how this could have happened.)

This story is extremely sad for the owner and the snakes, and anyone with any knowledge of mental illness can see that the death of his mother caused a mental break that triggered depression and a hoarding disorder. That said... I think he should still be charged (probably just a fine anyway) and prohibited from owning animals, at least until he gets help. Honestly, seeking help is such a difficult step for those with mental illnesses, this "intervention" of sorts may have been what he needed, and it will be less stress on his psyche to have the snakes gone. I hope he gets the help he needs, and I'm keeping track on the snakes' progress as well--they seem to be in very good hands.

----------

MarkS (02-11-2014),_Shann_ (02-11-2014),_Slim_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Here is one of his public pictures: combo of two of his dinker genes that proved out. http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...istine-x-Enchi  Last time I talked with him was in 2011 and he had a few dinker projects that looked promising from what I remember. Unfortunately, it was on my old email and that is long closed. He did take time to answer questions from a nobody me and gave me quite a bit of advise. Just bringing to light he was very involved with this hobby and something messed him up.

----------


## bcr229

Update: It sounds like he got the help he needed.
http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Cali...-Animal-Abuse/

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I wish the best for him in his post reptile hobby life. Too bad so many animals had to suffer because of a break down though. Pre-break down he was an awesome guy.

182 animals in poor health, but alive.... I bet some of them are one of a kind animals. The hobbyist in me really wonders whats going on with them?

----------

_sorraia_ (07-13-2014)

----------


## sorraia

> I wish the best for him in his post reptile hobby life. Too bad so many animals had to suffer because of a break down though. Pre-break down he was an awesome guy.
> 
> 182 animals in poor health, but alive.... I bet some of them are one of a kind animals. The hobbyist in me really wonders whats going on with them?


Last I heard, a rescue group had them and was trying to place them in strict pet only homes.

----------

OhhWatALoser (07-13-2014)

----------

